
The Great Storm: Solar Tempest of 1859 Revealed (2003) - ableal
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/mystery_monday_031027.html
======
ableal
Also, 2009 predictions for the 2013 cycle peak:
[http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2009/29...](http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2009/29may_noaaprediction/)

And a 2010 news piece: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/7819201/Nasa-
warns-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/7819201/Nasa-warns-solar-
flares-from-huge-space-storm-will-cause-devastation.html)

------
hga
It's nice to see that a number of things have to come together to get outsize
effects like in 1859.

